
AP and Princeton: Google tracks location of users even when they tell it not to - pdkl95
https://boingboing.net/2018/08/13/ap-and-princeton-university-g.html
======
Guereric
Original post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749330)

